

Google no longer able to pay Android developers in Argentina, pulling apps - marianov
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/5/24/4363960/google-no-longer-able-to-pay-developers-in-argentina-for-apps-pulling

======
seppo0010
Repost: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5765759>

------
marianov
The original title was "Arg. Gov. Fucked up mobile devs" as this is what
happened and what i think is most interesting

